# 3 Mile Bridge Spades



## Pops (May 30, 2010)

Got there about noon saw lots of small spade at end of bridge hooked up 5 huge spades right on the surface 4 took me under and broke my 12lb test landed one about 3.5lbs


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

And how 'bout that 20 minute down pour!!? We saw this yaker beetin cheeks to get in. We paused to refresh.. then...

We got some trout and a Spanish fer deener...


----------



## Pops (May 30, 2010)

Nice We got out of there before the downpoor luckly I see the spanish are in though might need to go catch a few


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking... what bait were you using for them and what kind of set up?? thanks in advance


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Are spade fish good to eat? I caught two really good ones on Saturday and wasn't sure if they were good eatin or not. Seems like I heard they were - all white meat - but wasn't sure. 

Skulls - I caught these on frozen shrimp. One right after the other and that was it - guess they were passing through.


----------



## Pier Fisher12 (May 30, 2010)

Yes the are very good to eat in my opinion.


----------



## Pops (May 30, 2010)

I was using fresh shrimp I picked up from joe patties and I had a 1/4oz weight tied about 1ft abovea 1/0 plan shank hook(i didn't needthe weightcause they were on surface) and just watching them pick on my bait then when they ran off with it the fight was on they all ran under the bridge though so keep your drag tight so they don't cut you off.

A rammer jammer yes they are very great eats


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Nice! I've had very little luck off the new fishing pier: only catching some white trout which we just use for our pinfish trap in Alabama.


----------

